# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Upisati ga kao oca ili ne?

## Lenci

Pozdrav svima,

pročitala sam već otprije pisane teme i u mnogima se nalazim, ali opet svaka je situacija priča za sebe, pa tako i moja. I iskreno treba mi savjet, iskustvo ili koja utješna riječ, ne znam ni sama heh.

Sada sam u šestom mjesecu trudnoće. Otac djeteta ostavio me je u četvrtom mjesecu trudnoće nakon poprilične agonije koju su sam prošla sa trudnoćom. Bili smo u vezi 3 godine, planirali vjenčanje i jednom obitelj. On je mlađi od mene 9 godina (ima 24) i bio je uz mene kroz vrlo teške trenutke, depresiju, panične napade, operaciju i bez obzira na razlike u godinama činio se itekako zreo. Stvari su se promijenile krajem ožujka i on je rekao da nije više siguran u svoje osjećaje i odlučio je prekinuti. Skoro mjesec dana kasnije saznala sam da sam trudna. Odmah sam mu rekla i činio se iskreno sretan i rekao da me još uvijek voli i da bi želio da opet pokušamo i da razlog tome nije beba. 

U 12om tjednu su mi na ultrazvuku otkrili malformacije, beba je imala cistični higrom na vratu, pokazivali su se problemi sa rukom, nogom i bubrezima i rečeno mi je da će mi napraviti ranu amniocintezu i prekid trudnoće. Bila sam očajna, on je plakao zajedno sa mnom, ali me je počeo pomalo izbjegavati sljedeća dva tjedna. Dan prije bolnice bila sam toliko uplašena, a on tako hladan. Rekla sam mu da zvuči kao da mu baš i nije pretjerano stalo, na što se naljutio i rekao da mora razmisliti o svemu. Međutim, kada sam došla na ranu amnio rekli su da će ipak pričekati rezultate te napraviti opet ultrazvuk kako bi bili sigurni. Još dva tjedna čekanja i agonije. U ta dva tjedna smo se redovno čuli i jedan dan bi bio divan, drugi dan opet distanciran, a ja sam strepila kao nikad i još se jednom pokušala pripremiti prihički na to da ću izgubiti bebu. 

Rezultati su došli u 16om tjednu da je genetski sve u redu, a ultrazvuk je iznenada pokazao da su se malformacije povukle. Bila sam presretna, nazvala njega, a on je tada rekao kako mu je drago zbog mene, ali da on više ne može sa mnom, da me više ne želi ni vidjeti. Rekla sam kako razumijem da ne želi biti sa mnom u vezi, ali to ne znači da ne možemo biti roditelji koji normalno komuniciraju. Zvučao je jako ljutito, rekao da ne njemu to ne treba, da on ustvari ne želi dijete i samo rekao pričat ćemo. 

Od tada je prošlo dva mjeseca. Nismo se čuli ni jednom. Pokušala sam ga nazvati jednom, ali je bio nedostupan. Saznala sam da ima novu curu od trenutka od kad je prekinuo sa mnom. I ok, jbg ljudi promijene osjećaje sve mi je to jasno, ali ono što me je više povrijedilo je da se od čovjeka koji je bio sretan zbog djeteta odjednom pretvorio u čovjeka koji ne želi ni blizu, koji je iz nekog razloga ljut na mene, koji je jednostavno odlučio zatvoriti ta vrata i ne pokušati barem normalnu komunikaciju održavati. Svojima uopće nije rekao da je beba dobro. Njegova sestra me je nedavno kontaktirala preko fejsa jer je vidjela moju sliku sa povećim trbuhom i pitala da li sam još uvijek trudna. Oni su mislili da se prekid trudnoće dogodio  :Sad:  Baš me to rastužilo. Jednostavno s nikim ne priča o tome.  
I Iako me je sve to povrijedilo, razočaralo trudim se razmišljati pozitivno. Dobila sam najljepši dar na svijetu i činjenica da imam u sebi jednog takvog borca mi daje puno snage i drži mi većinu vremena osmjeh na licu. Zaposlena sam, imam podršku svoje obitelji i prijatelja. 

Uglavnom to je ukratko pozadina situacije, a sada konkretno što me zanima. 
Da li ga uopće upisati kao oca? On ne živi u Hrvatskoj već u vojvodini, radi na crno, za jako male novce, nema nekretnine, a i njegovi su općenito dosta loše financijski tako da dijete sumnjam da bi ikakvu alimentaciju ikada dobilo, a pitanje je da li bi uopće i želio ikad vidjeti dijete. Pretpostavljam da bi se i samo priznavanje odužilo, pogotovo ako ga ne bi htio odmah priznati (znam kako ide postupak u RH, ali ne znam koliko dugo traje izvan RH). Ja djetetu planiram reći tko mu je otac kada bude pitao i također ne namjeravam samom ocu ukoliko jednom sam izrazi želju da sudjeluje negirati njegova prava. Također ne namjeravam nikome iz njegove obitelji braniti da viđa dijete ako to žele bez obzira sudjelovao on ili ne. Što napraviti? Mislila sam ga kontaktirati još jednom za kojih mjesec dana kad se još više posložim u glavi da vidim da li će htjeti razgovarati, ali ne znam ni sama da li se uopće upuštat u to. Eto, molim bilo kakav savjet, iskustvo..nešto.

Hvala Vam unaprijed.

----------


## flopica

ja bih ga upisala
koja je procedura,ne znam
nazovi matični ured i pitaj što će ti trebati 
što se njega tiče, ne bi ga ni zvala ni tražila
čemu?

što se tebe tiče, uživaj u svojoj trudnoći, skoncentriraj se na bebu i sebe i na pozitivu
on je nezreo i neodgovoran i ne znam kako ćeš shvatiti ali mislim da bolje da je sad puklo 
jer takav čovjek bi te iznevjerio prije ili kasnije
uživaj ti u svom čedu, najvažnije je da je ono dobro
 :Love: 
 :Love:

----------


## miffy34

Potpis na Flopicu
Ja bi ga upisala ali nebi zvala i opterećivala s njim. Nisi sama,imaš podršku obitelji.

----------


## Mojca

Pa zar ga možeš upisati tek tako? 
Valjda treba njegovo priznanje djeteta.

----------


## Tanči

> Pa zar ga možeš upisati tek tako? 
> Valjda treba njegovo priznanje djeteta.


Ne može ga upisati "tek tako".
Na općini kod matičara mora izjaviti koga ona smatra ocem i dati njegove podatke.
Tada matičar njega zove da se očituje.
Ako prihvati, ok, priče je gotova i on se upisuje kao otac.
Ako odbije, slijedi sud.
Sud će ga pozivati i ako se neće odazvati, ni na rasprave kao ni na DNA analizu, sud će to smatrati kao da on izbjegava zato jer jest otac. Odnosno kao prešutno priznavanje. Jer ako nije otac, onda nema kaj izbjegavati.
I nakon toga se sudskom presudom utvrđuje da je on otac.
Postupak je dosta rastegnut i može se poprilično odužiti ako on ne surađuje.
E sad, što majka i dijete dobivaju s tim, ne znam.
Ja osobno ne bih voljela da mi dijete ima prezime od takovog "oca" kao ni bilo kakve veze s njim. Makar i samo na papiru.

----------


## MarijaP

Odi u centar za socijalnu skrb. Ispricaj im situaciju i raspitaj se sta i kako nakon poroda. 
Osobno, bilo bi mi jako bitno saznati koje sve pravne opcije imam ako otac odluci odvesti dijete preko granice u bilo kojem trenutku izmedju 0-18 god djeteta. 
Da ste oboje iz Hr, rekla bih ti upisi, ovako nisam sigurna. 
Pitaj u centru. 
Sretno i cestitam na malom borcu!

----------


## maxi

gledajući iz smjera tvojih obaveza da ga pitaš o svemu i da imaš njegov pristanak nije bajno ako niste u kontaktu. opet će ti trebati neka presuda koja daje samo tebi roditeljska prava. inače djetetu ni putovnicu ne možeš napraviti bez njega!

----------


## winnerica

Iz svega što sam se do sad nagledala mogu ti samo reći da ga nebih navela kao oca i time sebi, a jednom i svom djetetu, natrpala hrpu bespotrebnih odgovornosti i kontakata na leđa... Pojednostavi si život koji je ionako složen. A ako on ikad bude zainteresiran za dijete, sve se da i pravno regulirati.  :Smile:

----------


## Lenci

Hvala vam svima na odgovorima. Ne bih se ja dvoumila oko upisivanja da je on iz Hrvatske ili da želi sudjelovati, tada bi se sve riješilo na hrvatskom sudu. Više me muče odugovlačenja na sudovima dviju država, ali vjerujem da ću za odgovore na to morati ići na različite strane. 
Samo da nekima odgovorim. 




> što se tebe tiče, uživaj u svojoj trudnoći, skoncentriraj se na bebu i sebe i na pozitivu
> on je nezreo i neodgovoran i ne znam kako ćeš shvatiti ali mislim da bolje da je sad puklo 
> jer takav čovjek bi te iznevjerio prije ili kasnije
> uživaj ti u svom čedu, najvažnije je da je ono dobro


hvala ti  :Smile:  
heh da, itekako sam svjesna da je bolje da je sad puklo nego kasnije i držim se poprilično dobro, pomalo preboljevam sve to, uhvati me tuga kad vidim tate u bolnici kako dolaze po svoje bebače. Ali onda uzdahnem, kažem samoj sebi da nisam potpuno sama i da ću nekako pregurati i kad budem vidjela svog malenog mi ništa drugo ni neće biti važno. Svaki mjesec sam u bolnici u zg na profilima za šećer, inače sam iz rijeke pa sam tamo više manje sama kako god okrenuli heh.
Žao mi je što se pokazao takav, pogotovo nakon što je bio uz mene u vrlo teškim situacijama, ali valjda je jedan od onih..kad mi više nije stalo tko te šljivi. ne znam. 




> Odi u centar za socijalnu skrb. Ispricaj im situaciju i raspitaj se sta i kako nakon poroda. 
> Osobno, bilo bi mi jako bitno saznati koje sve pravne opcije imam ako otac odluci odvesti dijete preko granice u bilo kojem trenutku izmedju 0-18 god djeteta. 
> Da ste oboje iz Hr, rekla bih ti upisi, ovako nisam sigurna. 
> Pitaj u centru. 
> Sretno i cestitam na malom borcu!


Hvala puno, e to je najviše i što me muči. Ne bi se toliko zabrinjavala oko upisivanja da je on iz Hrvatske ili da sam želi priznati dijete, pa da se možemo nekako dogovoriti. Neformalno sam razgovarala s jednom osobom iz Centra iz zg jer se poznajemo iz nekih drugih situacija i sama mi je rekla da iskreno ne zna što bi napravila na mom mjestu i da najbolje da provjerim sve pravne posljedice, posebno što se tiče viđanja (ako bi ih i bilo s obzirom na nezainteresiranost) i to i kod pravnika iz Centra, ali i kod pravnika koji se bave međunarodnom stranom obiteljskog prava. Pokušat ću i kod Hrvatske odvjetničke komore, možda me oni mogu malo bolje uputiti. 
Imam poznanicu koja je bila u sličnoj situaciji, ali je otac htio sudjelovati iako je iz druge države. Prve dvije ili tri godine je on dolazio u RH viđati dijete, a sada ga odvede sa sobom na dva tjedna svakih par mjeseci (ne znam točne razmake između viđanja), s time da ga može viđati i inače, ali u HR. Ali oni su ljudi koji su normalnim razgovorom uspjeli sve riješiti. U mojoj situaciji nažalost razgovora ni nema heh. 




> Iz svega što sam se do sad nagledala mogu ti samo reći da ga nebih navela kao oca i time sebi, a jednom i svom djetetu, natrpala hrpu bespotrebnih odgovornosti i kontakata na leđa... Pojednostavi si život koji je ionako složen. A ako on ikad bude zainteresiran za dijete, sve se da i pravno regulirati.


Iskreno i sama nekako smatram da bi tako možda bilo najbolje, ako on sam izrazi želju da onda sve pravno i reguliramo. Ne znam da li neupisivanjem ja snosim kakve pravne posljedice. Ali prije moram baš sve dobro istražiti.

----------


## winnerica

Ne snosiš nikakve pravne poslijedice izjavljivanjem matičaru da je otac nepoznat i ta rubrika djetetu ostaje prazna, pišeš se pod rubriku Majka i mirna Bosna.  :Smile:  Ovo s drugom državom je još zafrknutije i osobno si tak nekaj nebih nikad nakopala na glavu u papirima, posebno zato jer te ostavio u ovako osjetljivom razdoblju. On (i njegovi) znaju gdje mu je dijete, slijedeći korak (iskreni) treba biti njegov. Ako ga bude procijeniti ćeš na čemu si, ako ne - još jednostavnije. Sretno draga!  :Kiss:

----------


## vlatka100

Ako ga ne upišeš onda možeš (po soc radu) biti samohrana majka i imati neke benefisticije. Ako ga upišeš onda više nisi samohrani roditelj.

----------


## Lotta

Nemoj si natovariti na glavu da moraš poslije ovisiti o njegovoj dobroj volji, da bi napravila neke stvari za svoje dijete.  Ništa ne treba na silu, pa tako ni to. Ako se on javi i izjavi volju i želju, onda razmišljaj o tome, a do tada, to je tvoje dijete i ti sve odlučuješ. Mislim da ga ne bi trebala upisati. A i ovo što vvlatka kaže, imati ćeš veća prava kao samohrani roditelj.
sretno

----------


## cloudysky

Imala sam sličan slučaj kao ti i mogu ti savjetovati da ga ne upišeš kao oca,po svemu opisanome on to po meni ne zaslužuje a samo ćeš si dodatno zakomplicirati život,vjeruj mi..Jedino ako bi on baš inzistirao druga je priča, ali sve dok je pasivan,nemoj.
Jednog dana upoznat ćeš muškarca koji će zavoljeti tebe i tvoje dijete i priznati ga kao svoje (ako se složiš) i sve se može super složiti..
Dakle,nemoj ga upisivati-dobronamjeran savjet.
Sretno.

----------


## Uh-puh

Ja ga ne bi upisala, ali bi mu ostavila otvorena vrata ako zeli biti otac. Decko je mlad i mislim da se trudio proci sve to s tobom, ali je kapitulirao nad problemima, nasao curu i zivi dalje zivot kojem zive ostali 24-godisnjaci. Mozda sazre....Cak i ako zeli vidjati dijete, ja ga ne bi upisala: ja mama, ja sef, on se nema kaj javljat niti sudjelovat u odlukama, niti vodit moje dijete bilo kuda. Vidjet ces i sama koja ces lavica biti kad rodis. Moja sestra nije upisala oca, a da je, vec bi bila u ludari. Dok nisam cula kakve njemu stvari padaju na pamet u vezi male, nisam mislila da netko moze biti toliko...debilan. Al to je samo moje misljenje...

----------


## Tanči

> Ako ga ne upišeš onda možeš (po soc radu) biti samohrana majka i imati neke benefisticije. Ako ga upišeš onda više nisi samohrani roditelj.


Ma svašta.
Zašto ne bi bila samohrani roditelj ako je otac poznat?
Opet molim, kao što sam molila na onom topiku o braku da se ne piše poluinformacije i dezinformacije, kao ni informacije tipa- "moja suseda mi pričala da je od njene nećakinje frendicina mama, tetka, strina...čula od ujne iz Gornje Bistre da se nešto može ili ne može..."
Molim vas nemojte to raditi jer zbunjujete ljude i dovodite u zabludu.
Par postova gore sam napisala koji je postupak kod matičara i to je prvo što se mora učiniti nakon djetetovog rođenja.
O tome i ovisi kako će sve dalje ići.
Otvaračici topica savjetujem neka dobro promisli, dobro, dobro, dobro promisli.
Znam da je ljuta, jadna, razočarana, ali treba emocije nekako staviti po strani i pametno odlučiti.
Otac je strani državljanin i to može stvarati velike probleme.
Imali smo davno ovdje slučaj jedne forumašice koja se razvela od stranog državljanina koji joj je doslovno oteo dijete, ukrcao u avion i otišao s njome u arapsku zemlju.
Imao je pravo na to jer je otac. On se razveo od majke, ali roditeljska prava su ista i njemu i majci i nitko mu nije mogao zabraniti da odvede dijete.
Ne znam, nekako si mislim da bi možda najpametnije bilo da se ne upisuje dotičnog kao pretpostavljenog oca.
Imam dojam da se ne bi odazivao na sudske pozive, a mogao bi jednog dana kad mu puhne doći i stvarati probleme i tražiti svoja očinska prava. Na koja ima jednako kao i majka.
Drugo rješenje bi bilo: upisati ga i tražiti potpuno skrbništvo nad djetetom, ali i to je dugotrajna procedura i što ako se otac suprostavi?

----------


## BucoPuco

Draga Lenci..
Prvo cestitke na trudnoci!
Drugo. Imam slicno iskustvo sa tatom svoje bebe. On je odmaglio u 6.mj trudnoce s tim da se i vratio kad se beba rodila. Izdrzali smo 5 mjeseci,da ne opisujem natezanja u tih 5mj. Ugl nezrela osoba sa psihopatskim osobinama. Rezultiralo je s tim da je poceo biti i fizicki agresivan i tu sam ja stavila tocku na nas odnos.
Sada tu i tamo dodje po dijete i dobro. To je njihov odnos i oni imaju pravo na to. Kakav ce biti ovisi o njemu. 
Imala sam istu dilemu upisati ga kao oca ili ne.
Gle on JE OTAC. Kakav god da je to nikad nece promijeniti tu cinjenicu. A djetetovo pravo je znati tko su mu otac i majka. Bez obzira na njihov odnos. Moj savjet je-ti daj izjavu u maticnom. On moze to osporiti ili ne mora. Ima neki rok. Pitaj na maticnom. Ako se ne javi u tom roku,maticni javlja u CZSS pa nek se oni zaje.... s njim dalje. Dijete ce jednog dana kad naraste vidjeti taj rodni list,misli na to kolika je razlika za jedno dijete kad vidi da na necem tako vaznom pise 'otac priznao' ili najobicnije pise njegovo ime i prezime bez ikakvih komentara.. Tako sto se toga tice..
Trece. UZIVAJ U TRUDNOCI  sto vise mozes!! To ce tako brzo proci. Sacuvaj  si puno lijepih uspomena na to razdoblje. I.psihicki se pripremi na porod. Meni je to bilo jako lijepo iskustvo i nisam dozvolila da prodje u sjeni nekih nesredjenih odnosa. Kad uzmes.tu  malu bebicu u narucje nista na ovom svijetu nije vazno osim nje  :Smile: 
I da, za sve o cemu razmisljas bi mogla dobro doci pomoc psihologa. Ja u trudnoci isla. Dosta mi je podiglo samopostovanje. Sagledas stvari iz kuta neke nepristrane i strucne osobe. A kad se beba rodila svako malo zovem Telefoncic. Imaju i psihologa i patronazne i za sve ih mozes zvati. Mozes se predstavit i ne moras. Super su zenske,svaka im cast. Dobre savjete daju i imaju puno strpljenja.
Nadam se da sam pomogla.
Pozdrav!

----------


## Lenci

Hvala Vam svima na vašim odgovorima, puno ste mi pomogli.  

Sada zaista gledam što je najbolje učiniti za svoje dijete, ali i sebe. Znam kakav je postupak kod matičara i želim dobro promisliti i sagledati sve pravne strane baš zbog slučajeva prelaska granice, postupka dobivanja djeteta na skrb i odgoj i slično jer mi se čini da bi sami postupci, pogotovo ako bi on izbjegavao sud trajali godinama, a to ne treba ni meni ni djetetu. Kako vidim da uvijek postoji mogućnost kasnijeg upisivanja oca djeteta i reguliranja odnosa s djetetom, mislim da će mi ipak najpametnije biti ići korak po korak i ne izjaviti ga kao oca djeteta osim ako sam to ne poželi, a činjenica je da on može zatražiti utvrđivanje očinstva i roditeljska prava u bilo kojem trenutku do djetetove sedme godine ako sam dobro shvatila. Imam još tri mjeseca da donesem odluku pa ću se dobro sve raspitati i razmisliti.  

Dijete će znati tko mu je otac pogotovo jer će kako stvari stoje imati kontakte s nekim članovima njegove obitelji (njegova sestra i mama otkad su saznale da nije došlo do prekida trudnoće pokazuju interes da budu dio djetetovog života i svako toliko se raspituju kako sam i kako bebač napreduje).  

Ne smatram da je on loš čovjek, već da je jednostavno kako je rekla *Uh-puh* kapitulirao pred stvarnim problemima. Razočarana jesam jer je odlučio zatvoriti oči i žao mi je jer mislim da će propustiti nešto prekrasno, ali nisam više ljuta ni očajna. Sama činjenica da su se sve malformacije povukle i da je bebač u redu, svako njegovo okretanje u buši mi pokazuju kakav sam poklon dobila i kad se toga sjetim sva tuga se umanji. Mislim da ovo malo čudo zaslužuje mirnu i sretnu mamu :D, ali i racionalnu mamu koja je dobro istražila sve alternative  :Smile: .  

Još jednom hvala svima  :Smile:

----------


## ZO

ja ga ne bi upisala kao oca

ima ga vremena nekad u životu priznati 

u ovoj situaciji, sada, u neko dogledno vrijeme  - veliko ne

----------


## Zara1

> Iz svega što sam se do sad nagledala mogu ti samo reći da ga nebih navela kao oca i time sebi, a jednom i svom djetetu, natrpala hrpu bespotrebnih odgovornosti i kontakata na leđa... Pojednostavi si život koji je ionako složen. A ako on ikad bude zainteresiran za dijete, sve se da i pravno regulirati.



slažem se, ni ja ga ne bi upisala

----------


## trećenaputu

Draga Lenci....pročitala sam ovo i nisam mogla ne komentirati! Kao prvo...najiskrenije čestitke na blagu koje očekuješ!Prije 13 godina bila sam u sličnoj situaciji...svojem djetetu bila sam i otac i majka...uz podršku obitelji to se zapravo nije ni primjetilo! Osim što smo uvijek bile jako povezane  :Smile:  Otac nije upisan u rodni list i to mi je zapravo više puta bio plus (ako uzmemo u obzir one "očeve" koji se petljaju, ali ne sudjeluju aktivno u životu i odgoju djeteta). Sada, nakon 13 godina čekam sa mužem treće djetete...dvoje nam je zajedničko, ali svi troje su naši... na papiru i u srcu  :Smile: Nikad neznaš što život nosi... možda vas dvoje odete u najboljem smjeru, možda netko treći postane član vaše male obitelji...poanta je da uvijek naknadno možeš upisati oca... Koju god odluku donijela, sretno vam bilo! Nije lako biti samohran roditelj...ali sama činjenica da si roditelj je prekrasna...Biti otac i majka u isto vrijeme veliki je teret...ali i velika čast...a uz podršku obitelji i okoline, sve ćeš to ishendlati bez problema  :Smile:

----------


## vlatka100

> Ma svašta.
> Zašto ne bi bila samohrani roditelj ako je otac poznat?
> Opet molim, kao što sam molila na onom topiku o braku da se ne piše poluinformacije i dezinformacije, kao ni informacije tipa- "moja suseda mi pričala da je od njene nećakinje frendicina mama, tetka, strina...čula od ujne iz Gornje Bistre da se nešto može ili ne može..."
> Molim vas nemojte to raditi jer zbunjujete ljude i dovodite u zabludu.
> Par postova gore sam napisala koji je postupak kod matičara i to je prvo što se mora učiniti nakon djetetovog rođenja.
> O tome i ovisi kako će sve dalje ići.
> Otvaračici topica savjetujem neka dobro promisli, dobro, dobro, dobro promisli.
> Znam da je ljuta, jadna, razočarana, ali treba emocije nekako staviti po strani i pametno odlučiti.
> Otac je strani državljanin i to može stvarati velike probleme.
> ...


To mi je rekla žena kojoj soc plaća vrtić, jer je ona u penziji i u takvoj situaciji. Ona mi je sama rekla da je samohrani roditelj onaj kome je otac nepoznat ili mrtav. Ako je upisan onda ona više nije samohrani roditelj i može tražiti alimentaciju od oca.

----------


## Tanči

Samohrani roditelj je onaj roditelj koji sam skrbi za dijete.
Dakle, to može biti majka koja ima potpuno skrbništvo nad djetetom, a otac najnormalnije upisan, odnosno živ.

----------


## piplica

> Samohrani roditelj je onaj roditelj koji sam skrbi za dijete.
> Dakle, to može biti majka koja ima potpuno skrbništvo nad djetetom, a otac najnormalnije upisan, odnosno živ.


To nije uvijek tako, za neke potpore i dodatke moraš biti jedina osoba koja skrbi za dijete,
a čim je u rodni list upisano dvoje roditelja zakonski bi trebali oboje skrbiti za njega.
Konkretno u službi u kojoj ja radim samohrani roditelj spada pod Posebne skupine i ima pravo na neke pogodnosti,
ali samo u slučaju kada jedino on skrbi za dijete i to može dokazati rodnom listom djeteta.

Lenci, kako god bilo, želim ti svu sreću sa tvojim djetetom!  :Love:

----------


## Ivac

Draga Lenci, iz mojeg iskustva ja bi ti savjetovala da ga ne upišeš. Kao što si i sama rekla najbitniji ste ti i tvoja bebica. Bebi nečeš naškoditi ako oca ne upišeš, a kao što su već neke žene rekla on djete može priznati i naknadno ako će htjeti. Ovako ćeš imati puno problema sa institucijama, tko zna možda se čovjek povampiri pa ti odluči odvest djete preko granice, mada je to malo teže ali ...

----------


## enchi

Tanči - kada ovo što ti nazivaš samohrani je zapravo jednoroditeljska obitelj. Vlatka100 je u pravu - samohrani je roditelj onaj koji sam skrbi za dijete jer je drugi roditelj umro, nepoznat ili slično. U suprotnom - obavezu spram djeteta ima i dužnost je majke da svom djetetu osigura ono što mu od oca pripada (tu prvenstveno mislim na alimentaciju).

Dalje, ako upozoravaš na polu i dezinformacije, nemoj se koristiti izrazom "potpuno skrbništvo" jer takvo što u našem Obiteljskom zakonu ne postoji u pogledu djece već za sasvim druge kategorije osoba. Radi se, naime, o povjeri djeteta, dakle, dijete u sudskom postupku bude majci povjereno na odgoj i čuvanje dok se ocu određuju kontakti. Roditelji ostaju ravnopravni u pravima i obvezama (teoretski, u praksi to često bude svakako samo ne ravnopravno, nažalost).

A pitanje pokretačice teme je jako kompleksno i zahtjeva temeljiti razgovor sa soc. radnicom ili pravnikom kako bi sagledala situaciju iz različitih kuteva, ja se ne bih usudila sugerirati ništa.

----------


## Lenci

hvala vam svima na podršci i savjetima  :Smile: 

Porazgovarat ću malo sa Centrom i sa pravnicima da vidim baš sve te različite kuteve, pa ću onda odlučiti.

----------


## carmina burana

Lenci, postoje propisi koji reguliraju nadležnost suda u takvim situacijama pa to nije tako strašno, ali sam postupak, iako bi trebao biti hitne prirode, može se otegnuti poprilično. S druge pak strane, ne upišeš li oca, možda se u njemu probudi nagon, ego ili ga nagovore njegovi pa može i on podići tužbu za utvrđivanje očinstva. Cure su ti ostalo rekle. Odluka je na kraju ipak samo tvoja. Mazi bušu i  :fige: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Lenci

> Lenci, postoje propisi koji reguliraju nadležnost suda u takvim situacijama pa to nije tako strašno, ali sam postupak, iako bi trebao biti hitne prirode, može se otegnuti poprilično. S druge pak strane, ne upišeš li oca, možda se u njemu probudi nagon, ego ili ga nagovore njegovi pa može i on podići tužbu za utvrđivanje očinstva. Cure su ti ostalo rekle. Odluka je na kraju ipak samo tvoja. Mazi bušu i


hehe hvala  :Smile: 

nije potrebno da podiže tužbu ako ga ne upišem, ako on izjavi sam da je otac ja ću tu izjavu potvrditi. Ne bi ja imala nikakve dvojbe kada bi on na ikoji način želio sudjelovati, samo je stvar njegove apsolutne nezainteresiranosti, izbjegavanja komunikacije (uključujući da ni sa svojima ne želi razgovarati o tome), a kako sam rekla ni alimentaciju dijete ne bi moglo dobiti s obzirom na financijsku situaciju i njega i njegove obitelji, pa iskreno dijete ne bi dobilo ono što bi i trebalo dobiti, a to je emocionalna i financijska skrb oba roditelja. 
Sljedeći tjedan imam dogovor sa nekim pravnicima pa ću vidjeti što i kako, a nakon toga ću razgovarati i sa Centrom.

----------


## Ninunanu

Lenci evo ja sam i slicnoj situaciji s tim da sam u startu sama, treuntno sam u 5 mjesecu trudnoce s tim da njega nisam vidila ni cula od 6 tjedna trudnoće.

E sad mene zanima što nakon prijave njega kao oca? Odnosno što on sve može zakonski tražiti i koja je procedura za skrbništvo, dali on gubi kakva prava ako ja imam skrbnistvo nad djetetom?

----------


## Lenci

Ninunanu prvo čestitam od srca i nadam se da će sve proći u redu. Što se tiče tvog pitanja onako je kako je Enchi napisala, prava i obveze ostaju jednaka i jednom i drugom roditelju, ali je dijete tebi povjereno na skrb i odgoj, što se utvrđuje sudskim postupkom. 

Ja sam na kraju razgovarala sa pravnicima i kako sam i službeno su mi svi rekli da bolje da upišem jer dijete ima pravo na oba roditelja, ali neslužbeno razumiju moju situaciju. Nažalost nisam uspjela dobiti odgovor o duljini trajanja samih postupaka kada je u pitanju moguće nepriznavanje i druga država, ali zasada sam odlučila ne upisati. Da je u Hrvatskoj se ne bi dvoumila oko upisivanja. Inače bBebica dolazi uskoro i jedva čekam da pomirišim svoj mali smotuljak :D

----------


## Stola

Pozdrav svima, da ne ulazim u vrlo mucne detalje odnosa sa ocem nerodenog djeteta (8. mjesec sam)odlucila sam ga pri prijavi kod maticara neimenovati, koliko znam u tom slucaju maticar obavjestava centar za socijalnu skrb, kada bih ja trebala imenovati oca, medutim to ne zelim,niti cu ....ujedno,ne zelim da otac bude upisan na bilo kojem djetetovom dokumentu... Koji je potom postupak od strane centra za s. skrb i snosim li ja bilo kakve pravne posljedice? Ima li to utjecaja na dobivanje zdravstvene knjizice, putovnice, domovnice djeteta? Unaprijed hvala

----------


## samamama

> gledajući iz smjera tvojih obaveza da ga pitaš o svemu i da imaš njegov pristanak nije bajno ako niste u kontaktu. opet će ti trebati neka presuda koja daje samo tebi roditeljska prava. inače djetetu ni putovnicu ne možeš napraviti bez njega!



ne strasi zenu netocnim informacijama.

----------


## Stola

Moze mi netko odgovoriti? Hvala puno

----------


## Inesz

Stola, mislim da imaš pravo ne reći tko je otac djeteta i da te na to nitko ne smije prisiljavati. 

Dijete ima sva prava (državljanstvo, zdravstveno osiguranje i drugo) bez obzira na to je li otac djeteta upisan ili ne. 

Na tvom mjestu bih prije poroda otišla u centar sa socijalnu skrb kojem prema mjestu prebivališta pripadaš i kod socijalnih radnika se raspitala oko situacije u kojoj se nalaziš, ionako će te pozvati nakon djetetova rođenja.

----------


## Stola

Hvala na odgovoru, a pozvat ce me na neki razgovor ili sto?

----------

